# Hondo



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

I just heard that John Wayne's classic (and a certain famous TV character with the last name of Bundy's favorite movie) is coming out on 6/5/12 on blu. How many of you are going to purchase it?

I wonder if a certain TV character will be able to upgrade to HD and Blu or will red-headed wife from Wanker county ruin that chance for him to enjoy Hondo in HD? :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The disc comes with some nice bonus features but fans of 3-D will be disappointed that the 3-D version is not included.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I once got a VHS tape @ salvation army that someone brought in... 

They had 2 movies recorded from analogue cable in 1991 (A local channel in my area) ..The 2nd is ET which I love. BEST COPY OF THAT MOVIE ILL EVER EXPERIENCE I think and the first movie is HONDO but they showed the 3D version and it looked like crap!!! (maybe glasses were needed i dunno)

I found this movie on its official VHS tape (not 3D) and I am thinking about getting it.....


----------

